# Pet Rat shows?



## ZolkieL (Jan 14, 2010)

My daughter would like to go to a pet rat show either to observe, or even enter her rats in a fun category. Does anyone know of shows such as these on the East Coast?
Thanks!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Your best bet to find shows would be to check with a club like the RMCA or AFRMA. 

Be very cautious if you decide take some of your rats to a show. You’ll need to do a three week quarantine before introducing them back to your other rats. If you decide to go to a show sans rats make sure to shower, change your clothes, and wait at least 3 hours before handling your rats as that’s about how long an airborne virus like SDA or Sendai can survive outside it’s host.

If you're not familiar with these viruses here's a link you might want to check out: http://ratguide.com/health/viruses/


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Northeast or southeast and how "east" east? lol The east coast is a large area. There unfortunately aren't really any rat shows in the northeast that I've found. There's a MA RMCA but they no longer sanction shows. The AFRMA seems to never have shows outside of CA. 

Also, x1000 what Sonoma said. You cant trust that everyone there will QT sadly.


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

There is Rodent Fest in PA, and the East Coast Mouse Association based in KY.

The ECMA is hosting a show in Pigeon forge TN for mice mainly, but also will have other small pets including rats.
There are also loose plans for a 'critter con' in MD early next year, which will host many more rats and other species.

There is also the Mid Atlantic Mouse Association, which nearly never hosts anything, but if they do host a show, they allow other animals.


----------

